# I thought cats were desert animals



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm, how come both Miu and Captain Jack like to sit in the basement where the temperature is colder than the other floors? I thought their fav spot should have been sitting around a heat vent!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow? Really? I always thought cats loved warm/sun and stuff. I have electric heat in my apartment and the units are low on the walls in 4 of the rooms (zones). Whatever room I'm in he's hunkered right in front of the unit. 

On the funny side he lays in sunspots in the winter and begs to go out on the balcony, until I open the door and he realizes that it might sunny but...it's COLD!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

my basement is also much cooler than the rest of the house. I haven't really had the heat on yet (just a few nights so far) but my house is usually around 60-65 or so. The basement hasn't gotten TOO cold yet.

Skylar spent a good bit of time down there but she was happier to be away from the other cats. There is a nice wide window with a cat bed in it that she and Carson both would spend a lot of time in. Otherwise there's not much in the way of windows or anything else fun. But they are still down there a good bit.

I don't expect it to be popular too much longer as I don't spend much time down there (its finished, has nice furniture, etc but its so hard to keep warm that I just shut the vents and avoid it all together in the winter!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My 2 Devons are real heat seekers and lap sitters. When they hear the furnace come on they go and sit on the heat registers in the floor. My boy loves to lie in the sun, but my girl, who's white, doesn't like it at all. I guess her coat reflects the warmth.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea I always thought cats love sunshine - until Tuffy - he avoids laying in the sun -haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Both of my girls love to sit by an open window, even if it's chilly outside. They just love the smell of the outdoors. As for why Miu and Jack like it down the basement...perhaps it has nothing to do with the temperature. Perhaps it's quieter down there, or maybe they're tired of Rocky!


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

The farm cats are sick if the cold; they would LOVE to get to sleep in the sun! 

They all look like they belong in Antarctica or something,especially Chester, with their extremely long/fluffy fur and "thicker" builds right now. 

At least it is warm tonight (28 degrees). Much better than 7 degrees last night, or -2 (if counting in the windchill) the night before. Its Washington State, it is almost never that cold here!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My friend who lives in Washington State is freezing, too! Schools were closed because of the snow storm. I don't miss the snow one bit.

My girls hang out in the weirdest spots, lying in the sun when it's hot, lying on tile when it's cold. Kids!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That reminds me, do cats eat more in the winter? Normally Mow will barely eat a can a day. Suddenly with this cold snap in the Pacific Northwest he's a walking stomach. He's eating two cans a day and begging for more........... Would the cold kick in some kind of weird hunger drive?


----------

